# Rohrkolben ohne Kolben



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2005)

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe letztzes Jahr ein "Sumpfbeet" hinter meinem großen Teich angelegt und dieses ausschließlich mit __ Rohrkolben bepflanzt. Im ersten Jahr ist das Beet bereits zugewachsen mit ca. 60 bis zu 2,5 m hohen Einzelpflanzen (viele aus Samen ausgewachsen). Jetzt habe ich jede Menge Rohrkolben - allerdings hat kein einziger einen Kolben !!!  :? 
Woran kann das liegen ? Wie bringe ich die Rohrkolben - nächstes Jahr - zum Blühen ?
Vielen Dank
Günther


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Günther,

also da kannst Du ganz gelassen auf eine Blüte im nächsten Jahr warten. Der __ Rohrkolben, den Du letztes Jahr gepflanzt hast hat sich in diesem Jahr ja gut entwickelt, das dauert schon 1-2 Jahre vom Samen bis zur Blüte. Ab dem nächsten Jahr werden sich jedes Jahr Blüten bilden, die dann die dekorativen "Kolben" zur Samenreife ausbilden. Also einfach noch bis nächstes Jahr geduld und dann gibt es jedes Jahr Blüten.

Grüße

Stefan


----------

